# Ground Turkey Meatloaf



## wvsmokeman (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been wanting a smoked meatloaf for a while. We have been using a lot of ground turkey lately so I decided to substitute it for ground beef in my favorite meatloaf recipe. After mixing it up, I formed the loaf on my pizza grilling pan. I made up the Cooking Sauce and since the meatloaf was not in a dish I injected it into numerous places around the loaf. I smoked it with cherry wood at 250-275 degrees until the internal temperature reached 170 degrees. Total cooking time was only 1 hour 25 minutes. Wow! The meatloaf was nice and moist with a nice smoke ring. The cherry smoke really went well with the turkey. This is my favorite meatloaf recipe.
*WVSmokeMan's Favorite Meatloaf*
2 lb ground beef    2 slices bread, crumbled
1 finely chopped onion   1 whole egg
1 1/2 Tsp. salt    1/2 Tsp. black pepper
1/2 cup ketchup  1 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce
2 Tbsp. chopped green peppers
_*Combine all ingredients together and make into a loaf.*_
*Cooking Sauce*
1/2 cup water   2 Tbsp. vinegar
3 Tbsp. brown sugar   1 Tbsp. yellow mustard
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce   1/4 cup ketchup
_*Mix all cooking sauce ingredients together and pour over loaf. Bake at 350 degrees F for 75 minutes, basting occasionally. Remove loaf from pan immediately before the sauce cools around it.

*_Here is the Q-View


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

WV -

I never made meatloaf out of Turkey burger. I threatened to grind up some turkeys a while back but never did. I'll have to give it a shot. Looks tasty! Recipe looks good to! Thanks for posting!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent substitution with the turkey. I truly enjoy turkey burgers. Bet its great with all the extra goodies incorporated. Thanks for the tip and the recipe.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 22, 2007)

You've just inspired me ... I have a recipe for 'turkey chipotle chile' that would be great in the smoker.

Anyone interested in the recipe ... just let me know!


----------

